# 3 ways? so many ways!



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

3 ways? so many ways!

one coat? best way?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> 3 ways? so many ways!
> 
> one coat? best way?


who is on first


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

how do you do a 3 way with one coat.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Very carefully?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I suppose, you could load all 3 sides heavy and just sand it in. But that's probably more work in the end.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Could never do it really nice in one shot. I run corners on second coat before I coat bead. I let them set up all day before I scrape off the blobs and wipe them out. load ceiling, down left side, over right side, usually a couple passes to smooth out pin holes. Next day I hit the gouged out side, take a light around with me and find every pin hole, nick and gouge from trash to fix.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

after your tape coat i do my opposite corners in my 3 way. so the next day you scrap and do the other opposite corers ...if you do all 3 in one day on a small job i would use hot mud so you can scrap and skim it out nice.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I usually do them once when I do my second coat. I have a real flexible 6 in that I use carefully to get them good with the extra left in the corner after flushing... Sand, scrape with an angled 3 in knife, perfect 3 way most of the time, odd touchup needed after prime. I usually only 2 coat my inside angles, they turn out good


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> how do you do a 3 way with one coat.


You don't ! :no:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

that's what i figured. thanks for your responses boys!:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Only way I can think to do it in one shot is to coat both sides of angles with durabond. Probably have to use a corner trowel to run it then feather your edges and leave it for it to set up. Then you can polish up the durabond to perfection. Would have to catch the timing just right though to polish/burnish it out. Probably similar to how the plaster guys do it.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We will coat the ceiling side while taping and when pumping angles we will pull the ceiling tight and coat the left and right side and they are done. Most everything we do receives a texture .


----------

